# Popcorn ceiling with HVLP gun



## nauttboy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi is it possible to spray popcorn ceiling with cheap Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun? If not, what's my alternative?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Split Foam Rollers work for popcorn ceilings.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/slit-foam-roller-refill-0490286p.html


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Or, just rent a quality unit at your local rental store or local paint store.

I roll them most of the time, but, you do have to be careful because popcorn can "pull off" the ceiling with the least bit of pressure on the roller.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

HVLPs are great for spraying latex and definitely not for large areas like a ceiling. If spraying a popcorn ceiling you'd use an airless. On repaints I generally roll popcorn ceilings so I won't have to deal with the overspray.

Has this popcorn ever been painted? Old unpainted popcorn is prone to turn loose from the drywall when it gets hit with wet latex paint, the wetter the paint and the more the roller is worked - the more apt it is to come loose. If you apply an oil base primer first you shouldn't have that issue. Sometimes I'll gamble and just paint away but I'm prepared to retexture if needed.

IMO the best plan is to scrape the popcorn off, skim coat then prime and paint. To remove unpainted popcorn I'll mist the texture with water using a pump up garden sprayer and scrape with a drywall knife.


----------



## nauttboy (Mar 20, 2013)

I just drywalled my basement. I'm not professional so I want to use popcorn so I can hide as much ugliness as possible.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That's a different gun.
Work a little harder to get rid of the ugly, it will show.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's been about a 100 post asking how to remove popcorn texture to 1 asking how to apply it.
It will be impossible to clean and in a moist area like a basement could become a nightmare.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd apply a knock down texture before I'd even consider popcorn.


----------



## nauttboy (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks to all that reply. Any tricks on how to texture the ceiling cheaply or tricks to cover up ugly joints or bonding?

I saw one guy he used his hands to dab on wet paint and let it dry. I might just use that method.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

To answer your question, yes a HF spray gun will apply popcorn texture.... I have a goldblat now, but have used a cheap gun on some former repair work many years back.

I too don't recommend popcorn... maybe a skip trowel....or brush claw.... there are some good vidios on how to do them.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> To answer your question, yes a HF spray gun will apply popcorn texture.... I have a goldblat now, but have used a cheap gun on some former repair work many years back.


Just to clarify, while any brand including HF hopper gun will spray texture, an HVLP paint gun will not.

I also have a Goldblatt hopper gun. I've had mine for 35 yrs. Probably the biggest differences between a Goldblatt and an el'cheapo is how long it will last and the availability of parts.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

It is very easy to do a smooth trowell texture. You almost cant screw it up, and it will cover some not so great drywall.. I like it a little smoother than this video, without the prononuced edges, but its easy enough to do.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## nauttboy (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG! Finally getting to this stage.
So the answer to my question (What's the cheapest and easiest way to texture walls) would Spray? My joints are absolutely horrible and need to cover as much as possible. Thank goodness it's just the basement.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ugly show thru anything, fix it first.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> HVLPs are great for spraying latex and definitely not for large areas like a ceiling.


Can't believe I didn't catch that earlier, it should have read _HVLPs aren't great for spraying latex and definitely not for large areas like a ceiling._

I agree it's best to get the walls/ceilings in the best shape possible. Texture can help but it is not a cure all!!


----------

